# Knowing the mind of God



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I have endured a really emotional day today, which got me thinking.

There is so much unhappiness in the world today and so much suffering, both with humans and animals. I just wondered, if there is a God, what is he thinking right now?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Best not to go there Nina. If there is a 'god' we cannot know 'its' purpose for the things that happen. You either have to have the faith to accept that 'god' is overseeing everything and all will be revealed eventually or forget all that and accept that there is no divine plan. Things happen because they happen.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Nina said:


> I have endured a really emotional day today, which got me thinking.
> 
> There is so much unhappiness in the world today and so much suffering, both with humans and animals. I just wondered, if there is a God, what is he thinking right now?


Often ask myself the same question NIna, and admit when I read some of the horrific cases that we read and do actually doubt there is one!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think he'd be thinking we've made a right mess of his world. I hate being human, I really wish i'd been an animal instead.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> I think he'd be thinking we've made a right mess of his world. I hate being human, I really wish i'd been an animal instead.


thats a good one 
but when you read about boys tortueing boys i really wonder what the plan is  xx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

God has nothing to do with the suffering in this world - there is one culprit and one culprit only - that is the human being.

And remember we are the masters of our own destiny.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> thats a good one
> but when you read about boys tortueing boys i really wonder what the plan is  xx


i went to secondary school in Edlington where that happened(the one that was burnt to the ground a few weeks ago!)

& i feel exactly the same Nina.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

jilly40 said:


> thats a good one
> but when you read about boys tortueing boys i really wonder what the plan is  xx


Don't think there is plan in the great structure of things, we are just human so some of us are good, kind people and other's aren't. I guess it's a sad indictment that some still have the nethandrical (sp) traits to their character


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> Don't think there is plan in the great structure of things, we are just human so some of us are good, kind people and other's aren't. I guess it's a sad indictment that some still have the nethandrical (sp) traits to their character


wonder what their parents are like


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I think in these days with so many horrific things going on you just have to belive that there is something good, although at times it is very difficult to do ,then i think well god is dog back to front and i really belive in my little chap,and looking at him usually makes me smile  ,and then my little bit of the world doesnt seem so bad.suz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

he's too busy on his new DSi to think!:sad:


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

When I was a little girl, I truly believed that God was a wizand old man with a long grey beard and held a staff in one hand. In my minds eye, he sat up there in his heaven, with all his angels, and caring for all living things 

My head tells me however, that the above is just a silly little girls image of someone that does not exist! But my heart tells me that this entity/person has some great plan and that one day, all with be well in this world.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Best not to go there Nina. If there is a 'god' we cannot know 'its' purpose for the things that happen. You either have to have the faith to accept that 'god' is overseeing everything and all will be revealed eventually or forget all that and accept that there is no divine plan. Things happen because they happen.


So true and very well said.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Just a thought. God spelled backwards DOG.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, mine thinks he's god:laugh:


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

rona said:


> Yes, mine thinks he's god:laugh:


Perhaps if there really is a God, he does have 4 legs and a wagging tail


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Don't believe in god whatsoever. Science has come on so far, we understand things that they didn't years ago, of course they though Tsunami's, thunderstorms, earthquakes was god lashing out. Of course back then they wrote about things and this gets passed down but I thought Topsy and Tim were real when I first read the book.

I have no idea how we got here and what created us - it's a freak of nature but it wasn't created by a being or thing that watches over us.

Something better than this - bloody hell can there be anything better than this look at the world, the universe, animals, nature -how it fits together. Some people have a rubbish run in life but at the end of the day life itself - I cannot see anything that could ever possibly be better than that.
Things sometimes go wrong, people get cancer, die, are born deformed - this is terrible but no one is too blame - it is just a **** up of nature and it isn't fair. 

Life is special but for me once you are dead you are dead and that is it, which it is why you have to make the most of it. No one else has control of your life apart from you and perhaps the people that cross your path.

Nature is amazing - how animals know the things they know amazes me, we are no cleverer than them. This is no more our world than them. How the body works, what we have learned and how we destroy a lot of the things we should be celebrating.

Everytime I look at a star, I think how far it is away and that there are probably planets like ours going round it. the fact that the universe goes on forever (or what is there a wall at the end of it - what is on the other side of the wall if there is). THAT is what blows MY mind not that something that cannot be proven exists.

There is undoubtably life on other planets, did god create them? will they be sharing heaven with us too - how big is heaven. And if God created everything, who created god then - if everything has to be created, so did he for god sake. Why the bloody hell are all the other planets in our universe for - Saturne, Neptune, Uranus - The size and mass of them/ Are they planets nature didn't get right - why are they there??

Those people on God TV who have God speaking to them daily but they will only be convinced he will care for you if you donate money to keep their channel (and THEIR) lifestyle slive. Never before have I seen bigger crooks and they do it in the name of God !! 



I don't fancy heaven that much anyway if I can't go shopping, log onto facebook or can't text - what am I going to do all day - Look down at the people that are watching Eastenders wishing I knew what was happening and being bored to tears. I doubt I get get the internet in Heaven - what I forget everything I am used to, just cos I am there!!! 

Are their streets in heaven, how is it set out...how the bloody hell does it work? How is my mum going to choose between both her dead husbands??

I am not religous but I do my best to be nice to others, religon is what blowing people up? fighting? hate? Seems to be that is what it is about? And don't even start me on the pope, he can kiss my gay arse! Never has their been a man filled with more hate!

It's nice to have faith and believe in things but you know what I would rather have faith in me and those round me that they are good people and they are the ones that shape my world.



As you can see I am not a fan of religon !! ha ha!!
!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i believe in god!!! WOOOOOHOOO JESUS FOR THE WIN!! 

do you really think we havnt got a purpose? thats just weird!!! god cannot stop bad things happening, well he can, but if he did we would know he existed, which would be awful for mankind


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't believe in God but really wish i could... it would make the world a lot less scary and the concept of death less 'final'. To know i'm just going to be burnt or buried and that's that ... i'll decompose or i'll be scattered and then eaten by birds... it's all so boring and so horrible! 

Also, i wish someone had a plan for me because i'm rubbish at making my own decisions! A hand would be nice please! :001_smile:


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

A very thought provoking post FC 

I think that those people who have a faith are far happier than those who do not. In that respect I really envy them.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i believe in god!!! WOOOOOHOOO JESUS FOR THE WIN!!
> 
> do you really think we havnt got a purpose? thats just weird!!! god cannot stop bad things happening, well he can, but if he did we would know he existed, which would be awful for mankind


I don't understand that, why would it be awful if we knew for sure?

i have to say that i believe ALL religions are sects/cults, and are there for the weak minded who can't take ownership of their own mistakes or misfortunes and need someone else who can't talk back to blame.

I believe in many things, not worshipping a deity doesn't make me feel purposeless or faithless, i have faith in many things, just not smoke and hokum.

I don't think that i am any less happy for having no religion, in fact i think i am happier due to the fact i don't have any expectations put on me by others only those i put on myself.


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

I have never believed in any god, I can't understand how people believe in something they can't see..... You soon stop believing in Santa don't you!!! And I have been through sooo much in the last 20 years I can't believe there is anything "good up there".

I don't have a problem with other people believing though, whatever gets you through the day I say, so long as you don't try and force religion down my throat I won't try doing the oposite!! But I always find it odd that most of my friends are religious, my best mate is a practising Catholic and always in church... Very odd!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

MMMm the bible what a wonderful story with some great morals for life to follow,

But the rest what a pile of pants,, but you must remember alot of what we celebrate now are just new names given to the orignal religions of this country,,

Personal I worship I suppose the trees the sun the moon the turning of the seasons, they are what makes the world go round,,

Nina don't allow the god stuff to cloud your **** day,, 

Yesterday is history
Tommorrow a mystry
Today is magical

Live by these rules and life should bob along fine

Cheer up hun, it could be alot worse


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Just a thought though. Even non believers, if you are in a situation where your loved one was really sick, or you were in dire need of help, is there never a time when you have asked for God's to intervene?


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Nina said:


> Just a thought though. Even non believers, if you are in a situation where your loved one was really sick, or you were in dire need of help, is there never a time when you have asked for God's to intervene?


As I said before I am responsible for my own destiny.

If someone was really sick then I would make sure they would get the best treatment and care, that is where I would be using my energy.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

No I almost lost my daughter to phumonia when she was just 18mths, I turned to the doctors and science and herbs (nature) to cure her,

God is a faith a belife, and without that unfortunatly society would fall apart, but there are also other faiths and having faith in yourself and how you live should be number one

Faith causes war but also brings people together,,

whatever it is that has made you question your self let it go you will ripe yourself up and still not have your questions answered,

ready to listen
Em


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nina said:


> Just a thought though. Even non believers, if you are in a situation where your loved one was really sick, or you were in dire need of help, is there never a time when you have asked for God's to intervene?


Funnily enough my hubby said something like this to me last week. He was in the army and saw combat, and he said those who don't believe soon start to pray when they come under fire! I can honestly say no I wouldn't.

I watched my 4 month old son die of cancer... I didn't ask for someone to save him, though I did say if I could give him anything I would gladly do it, but as it was a brain tumour I couldn't help... I have no brain, lol.

A few years after that I was told I had a form of tumour that could turn to cancer, I was supposed to have two years of hospital checkups after they removed it. But after the first couple I stopped going as I got fed up of being asked why I was there. Knowing that if they had left the tiniest slither inside me it could well turn to cancer I still didn't pray to anyone. My motto is whatever will be will be.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry but personally dont think there is one but if there was then its certainly had a great laugh with people down here....:mad5:


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

funkycub said:


> Don't believe in god whatsoever. Science has come on so far, we understand things that they didn't years ago, of course they though Tsunami's, thunderstorms, earthquakes was god lashing out. Of course back then they wrote about things and this gets passed down but I thought Topsy and Tim were real when I first read the book.
> 
> I have no idea how we got here and what created us - it's a freak of nature but it wasn't created by a being or thing that watches over us.
> 
> ...





Nina said:


> A very thought provoking post FC
> 
> I think that those people who have a faith are far happier than those who do not. In that respect I really envy them.


I don't and I am bloody happy!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

The only religious things in my house are my socks - the holy ones lol


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

PMSL very good


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Ive never believed in god, if there is a god im sure they are far to busy to care what is happening to people on our planet. I read somewhere there is a least 10 Trillion planets in the universe , what makes ours so special? It only full of people killing each other anyway.

We have no proof of anything that is written in the bible, therefore I cannot believe a word that is written in it.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

theres no proof that God doesnt exist either??! andddd it would be bad if we knew god existed because we wouldnt hve free will to believe in him 


am i the only one who believes in God? lol....76% of the uk considers themselfs Christian, on the census....and all the non believers............i dont think you should have christmas.. or easter holidays......or sundays off work.............. 

if anyone has any questions about God, i will answer them the best i can  i love theological debates


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> theres no proof that God doesnt exist either??! andddd it would be bad if we knew god existed because we wouldnt hve free will to believe in him
> 
> am i the only one who believes in God? lol....76% of the uk considers themselfs Christian, on the census....and all the non believers............i dont think you should have christmas.. or easter holidays......or sundays off work..............
> 
> if anyone has any questions about God, i will answer them the best i can  i love theological debates


We are all entitled to our opinions and beliefs. I, do, however think that Religion along with politics is a rather emotive subject and one that I don't think has a place on a petforum.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> theres no proof that God doesnt exist either??! andddd it would be bad if we knew god existed because we wouldnt hve free will to believe in him
> 
> am i the only one who believes in God? lol....76% of the uk considers themselfs Christian, on the census....and all the non believers............i dont think you should have christmas.. or easter holidays......or sundays off work..............
> 
> if anyone has any questions about God, i will answer them the best i can  i love theological debates


Ive always believed there is a god but do not believe in religion or the majority of the bible. It has been proven the bible has been rewritten and manipulated by man from its begining.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah...the bible is a tough one, but some of the events are also recorded by other sources, like the dead sea scrolls, josephus ect........


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> We are all entitled to our opinions and beliefs. I, do, however think that Religion along with politics is a rather emotive subject and one that I don't think has a place on a petforum.


On the contrary...i think so long as people are respectful of others beliefs then there is nothing wrong with debating religion or politics. Ive seen worse subjects on here that definitely weren't suited to a pet forum.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Just think if us Atheists are WRONG!! You know what we will be met at the Pearly Gates not by St Peter but a van load of Jehovahs Wittnesses with placards going See *WE WAS RİGHT ALL ALONG!!!*:aureola::aureola:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> On the contrary...i think so long as people are respectful of others beliefs then there is nothing wrong with debating religion or politics. Ive seen worse subjects on here that definitely weren't suited to a pet forum.


well said :thumbup:


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

There aint no subject thats out of bounds of debate lillys Mum!!:thumbup:


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Respectful now thats an interesting debate!!:thumbup:


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

respectful eerrrrm I don't know could we debate that,, I thought it was non exsistant in the youth of today lol:scared:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i hate it when people are mean to the youth!! im a youth and i am very nice  so ive been told


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i hate it when people are mean to the youth!! im a youth and i am very nice  so ive been told


I am only 32 and would consider myself to be a youth :scared: no one laugh,

I think the older older generation are terrible rude at times


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> respectful eerrrrm I don't know could we debate that,, I thought it was non exsistant in the youth of today lol:scared:


lol, your'e not wrong there.  



foxxy cleopatra said:


> i hate it when people are mean to the youth!! im a youth and i am very nice  so ive been told


When that phrase is used, no-one means every young person. 
But just take a look at the news...the ones who are killing each other off are of my sons generation and he is 20.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

omg i think some old people are actaully REALLY rude....my granddad is UBER rude, he thinks he can have anything he wants, bosses me around to do the cleaning, he thinks that because he has a disabled badge he can do anything he wants...and he doesnt even get out of the car...my nana does!!! so theres no need for his badge GRRRR. Ive opened doors for old people, and they say nothing ect....grrr sorry for the rant


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

I just can't see any proof there is a god, looking at the scentific evidence there is plenty to say there isn't


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I believe in God, however I dont go to church and I dont read the bible, I dont agree with how some people let religion overtake their lives and forsake the people in their lives. I dont understand why when things go wrong on our planet we all blame god and say if there was a god he would nt let this happen- we as human beings have a lot to answer for, I also think there is something else out there when we die, I'm not sure if is heaven or what but I take comfort in thinking there is something - I have heard many stories of people who when they pass over believing in a faith they pass so much more peacefully than those who dont


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> respectful eerrrrm I don't know could we debate that,, I thought it was non exsistant in the youth of today lol:scared:


I dont think u can tar all people with the same brush


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh for godness sake It was said as a jest,, have you never heard old people moan about the youth of today,,


With respect Lighten up, I do not tar anyone with the same brush,,:angry:

I am cross now, I was only having a jest


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

funkycub said:


> I just can't see any proof there is a god, looking at the scentific evidence there is plenty to say there isn't


The truth is there is no real proof either way...hence that's why it's a belief and not proven fact.  :001_tt2:



suzy93074 said:


> I believe in God, however I dont go to church and I dont read the bible, I dont agree with how some people let religion overtake their lives and forsake the people in their lives. I dont understand why when things go wrong on our planet we all blame god and say if there was a god he would nt let this happen- we as human beings have a lot to answer for, I also think there is something else out there when we die, I'm not sure if is heaven or what but I take comfort in thinking there is something - I have heard many stories of people who when they pass over believing in a faith they pass so much more peacefully than those who dont


Well said Suzy and i totally agree with you...xxxx


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> respectful eerrrrm I don't know could we debate that,, I thought it was non exsistant in the youth of today lol:scared:


Now you calling me a youth - how i wish!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> Oh for godness sake It was said as a jest,, have you never heard old people moan about the youth of today,,
> 
> With respect Lighten up, I do not tar anyone with the same brush,,:angry:
> 
> I am cross now, I was only having a jest


Tut tut...no-one means any offence. I know you were generalizing and i agree with you on that. Can you stop being cross now please?


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> omg i think some old people are actaully REALLY rude....my granddad is UBER rude, he thinks he can have anything he wants, bosses me around to do the cleaning, he thinks that because he has a disabled badge he can do anything he wants...and he doesnt even get out of the car...my nana does!!! so theres no need for his badge GRRRR. Ive opened doors for old people, and they say nothing ect....grrr sorry for the rant


Yes its an entitlement of age -- does no-one in the UK respect there elders any more!!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> Now you calling me a youth - how i wish!!!


Thats you in the pic isn't it???

You look like a youngster to me , you know what i mean don't get all huffy:yesnod:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> Oh for godness sake It was said as a jest,, have you never heard old people moan about the youth of today,,
> 
> With respect Lighten up, I do not tar anyone with the same brush,,:angry:
> 
> I am cross now, I was only having a jest


I wasnt saying it in a horrible way im sorry if I made you cross, that was not my intention I merely was saying we cannot say all youths are the same xx im 34 so consider myself ancient! lolxx


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Tut tut...no-one means any offence. I know you were generalizing and i agree with you on that. Can you stop being cross now please?


Yes of course sorry,, :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I wasnt saying it in a horrible way im sorry if I made you cross, that was not my intention I merely was saying we cannot say all youths are the same xx im 34 so consider myself ancient! lolxx


If your'e ancient im a bleeding fossil...lol...xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> Yes of course sorry,, :biggrin:


lol...now im all cheered up again...xxxx :001_tt2:


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> Thats you in the pic isn't it???
> 
> You look like a youngster to me , you know what i mean don't get all huffy:yesnod:


No the use of Lad was ironic will be 49 at end of April!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> If your'e ancient im a bleeding fossil...lol...xxxx


But you look good for your age!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> But you look good for your age!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:xxxx


lol...so i look good for a fossil eh?...xxxx  :cornut:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

mmmmmm big heavy subject for a school night. Not sure if i have had enough wine for this one. 

I always used to say i was a apathist (just couldn't be bothered) and i have never believed in God which i took to mean i had no right to consider myself a spiritual person.

I have since learnt that whilst i do not believe in a god or organised religion i have spiritual beliefs in destiny, self belief, cosmic energy and so on.

I am an energy worker and i find this brings me comfort and peace of mind and hopefully the ability to appreciate life as the wonderful thing it can be.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I wasnt saying it in a horrible way im sorry if I made you cross, that was not my intention I merely was saying we cannot say all youths are the same xx im 34 so consider myself ancient! lolxx


Sorry :thumbup:

would like to say PMT but that could start another debate lol


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

So if there was a God is he male female black or white Muslim Christian Jew or a member of one of the many sects????????????


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...so i look good for a fossil eh?...xxxx  :cornut:


lol u are a little stunner!:001_wub::001_wub: .... now stop fishing! :dita:xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> So if there was a God is he male female black or white Muslim Christian Jew or a member of one of the many sects????????????


If we knew the answer to that then we would know for sure of his existance. As it stands we only have our beliefs and they vary depending on culture and religion.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> Sorry :thumbup:
> 
> would like to say PMT but that could start another debate lol


Lol it sure would! we all get it though xxx:biggrin:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> If we knew the answer to that then we would know for sure of his existance. As it stands we only have our beliefs and they vary depending on culture and religion.


I agree :smilewinkgrin:x


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> So if there was a God is he male female black or white Muslim Christian Jew or a member of one of the many sects????????????


If there was a god she would be female black sing like an angel,

I mean come on some things in this world are just so funny and women i feel have a great sense of humour and the bad things well what can i say PMT


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> If there was a god she would be female black sing like an angel,
> 
> I mean come on some things in this world are just so funny and women i feel have a great sense of humour and the bad things well what can i say PMT


We have to living with men!!:thumbup:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

god=jesus...=man=beard(maybe) hahahaa seriously though, he doesnt have a form form form, only holy spirit, jesus and god himself....and you cant even begin to understand what he is or looks like ect, because are minds are too feeble....hahhaaaaaaa apparently. i wanted to be a religious studies teacher...until i was at wakestock and a chav asked me what i wanted to do, i replied and he said ''why do you want to teach some b***s*** about a dead guy on a donkey'' :/

well.

a new career path for me!


----------



## partybunnie (Mar 13, 2009)

emotive subject. I am a non believer but each to their own. It helps many people but destroys others.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

partybunnie said:


> emotive subject. I am a non believer but each to their own. It helps many people but destroys others.


How very true...xxxx


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

partybunnie said:


> emotive subject. I am a non believer but each to their own. It helps many people but destroys others.


Name a country that religion has assisted!!!:thumbup:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

OOOOOO i know i know! the soviet russia!!! tried to get rid of religion =FAILED badly


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't believe in god, believe me, i've tried too but i'm a believer in the big bang theory, not the whole god created the earth in 7 days 

I hate religious extremists, it's these individuals that cause death and destruction in the world  but i'm sorry if this has offended anyone.

I have been to church a couple of times and i have read the bible but there's nothing that will convince me in a higher power, unless this 'god' shows himself


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

The true mystery of the world is the visible, not the invisible. 
_Oscar Wilde
Irish dramatist, novelist, & poet (1854 - 1900) _


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I defantly believe there is a god and our creator.As for blaming him for all that is wrong and hurtful in the world i think human kind should take a look at themselves.Stange, that when people are in trouble even though they say they don't believe in a god,MOST of them will even mutter the words "oh my god".Very interesting thread.*


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I had real trouble as a child trying to understand why, in one lesson, we were taught the big bang theory, then later that week we would be taught about how God made Adam and Eve  Very puzzling to a young child.

Then, a few years later, someone suggested that God was in fact a space man. Now's theres a thing


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

[Q*UOTE=Nina;580704]I had real trouble as a child trying to understand why, in one lesson, we were taught the big bang theory, then later that week we would be taught about how God made Adam and Eve  Very puzzling to a young child.

Then, a few years later, someone suggested that God was in fact a space man. Now's theres a thing [/QUOTE]

*Nina i was the opposit, i loved religion and a child and still find the whole subject very interesting.The big bang theory never did click with me.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Nina said:


> Then, a few years later, someone suggested that God was in fact a space man. Now's theres a thing


I think there is a lot more truth in this than whats in the Bible. Going back to the times of the Bible, people didnt obviosly know anything about science. In the bible there is mention of people descending and ascending from and to heaven on clouds with columns of fire etc... Nowadays we would think of this as being spaceships going from and to space. In early paintings and even cave paintings, there are always images of what looks like spaceships in the sky.

If the human race could ever travel to a distant planet which could sustain life, I am sure we would either help create life on that planet or populate the planet with our own people. Afterall we wouldnt want the human race to be wiped out on earth, so populating other planets is one thing I am definate we would do. Self preservation.

Who is to say that this hasnt already happened on earth a long time ago, and that people from the other planet if it still exists, arent comming here occasionally to check how we are progressing? Obviously if these people where more advanced than ourselfs we would look at them as gods, and surely they could perform things which looked like miracles to people on earth.

I think its about time the bible was updated to modern times. The human race has progressed but the bible has remained as it where.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

petforum said:


> I think there is a lot more truth in this than whats in the Bible. Going back to the times of the Bible, people didnt obviosly know anything about science. In the bible there is mention of people descending and ascending from and to heaven on clouds with columns of fire etc... Nowadays we would think of this as being spaceships going from and to space. In early paintings and even cave paintings, there are always images of what looks like spaceships in the sky.
> 
> If the human race could ever travel to a distant planet which could sustain life, I am sure we would either help create life on that planet or populate the planet with our own people. Afterall we wouldnt want the human race to be wiped out on earth, so populating other planets is one thing I am definate we would do. Self preservation.
> 
> ...


Sadly i think if we found life on other planets we would percieve it as a threat and destroy it 

Think the world has watched too many Will Smith films and would just assume they were out to get us 

Even if we went to their planet peacefully it would end up being an invasion because we know best


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

god could have created the big bang!  he made sun and moon...and light and dark, this could have been the big bang....and i think the Bible doesnt have to be taken literally......have you seen how amazing the earth is.....every detail ect.....created by God?


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> If your'e ancient im a bleeding fossil...lol...xxxx


Flippin eck..... what does that make me then??? :biggrin:


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Nina said:


> I have endured a really emotional day today, which got me thinking.
> 
> There is so much unhappiness in the world today and so much suffering, both with humans and animals. I just wondered, if there is a God, what is he thinking right now?


refering back to original post - are you assuming that if there was a god every day would be good?

I am of mixed view but the bible which is an 'account' of events was written with plenty of bad events all with morals.

Isn't this where the word sermon comes from? :frown2:

I am very undecided. 
I have observed a lot of people (i know personally or semi-personally) to be more at ease with life and perhaps more easily satisfied generally.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> god could have created the big bang!  he made sun and moon...and light and dark, this could have been the big bang....and i think the Bible doesnt have to be taken literally......have you seen how amazing the earth is.....every detail ect.....created by God?


God could have created the big bang, but who created God? Not saying God doesnt exist but I just find it hard to believe in something like God when we have no proof of his existance. Also, the Big Bang theory, what was here before the big bang? God always seems to be a person to blame or a person to ask for help from, i dont really beleive that God is in control of anything. I think we are all in control of our own lives and our own destiny.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Everyone's perception of what is and what isn't.....is different!

I have no view on whether or not there is a God, i simply don't know and without facts, i can't make an informed decision but i respect other's freedom of choice to do so or not. If it gives those that do a sense of 'something' to know there is a higher being then all power to them . 

Though i can appreciate that it gives comfort before someone's passing, I do think it's a little hypocritical to suddenly start 'believing' when your life is approaching the end, if it wasn't good enough before, why does it suddenly apply??  

Personally i'd like to think this isn't it though, that you don't only get 1 life......just a number of 'different' lives (yes i know im a little :crazy: LOL). Certainly i have to make the most of this one cos it's me living it and i wouldn't be me living the next one...... i'd just be me LOL (gosh...pure lunacy pml)


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

petforum said:


> God could have created the big bang, but who created God? Not saying God doesnt exist but I just find it hard to believe in something like God when we have no proof of his existance. Also, the Big Bang theory, what was here before the big bang? God always seems to be a person to blame or a person to ask for help from, i dont really beleive that God is in control of anything. I think we are all in control of our own lives and our own destiny.


1.God was never created he just is (its hard to understand, he is the cause of the cause of the cause ect)
2.there isnt any proof he doesnt
3.lots of people dont believe the big bang theory anymore, and before that there was nothing but time i guess 
4.God doesnt control everything, we have free will, that is how we are designed by God, so that we can make up our own minds on whether to believe in him 

see you in heaven  hahahahaa joking...ill laugh if hinduisms the true faith LOL...hmmm i might come back as a cat...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

petforum said:


> God could have created the big bang, but who created God? Not saying God doesnt exist but I just find it hard to believe in something like God when we have no proof of his existance. Also, the Big Bang theory, what was here before the big bang? God always seems to be a person to blame or a person to ask for help from, i dont really beleive that God is in control of anything. I think we are all in control of our own lives and our own destiny.


*This goes back to the question, what came 1st the chicken or the egg.But one thing is for sure life started somewhere.Perhaps we will never know the answer,but i think that boild down to having faith in something.I agree with you on the fact that a lot of people only want to know about god when they want someone to blame or need help.Thay rarely will thank god for the good things that happen in their lives.
I might add, its nice to see you getting involved in a discussion Mark.*


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I personally think that if there was a god who is supposedly good then why would it let so many bad things happen to good people and allow so much hatred and cruelty to go unpunished? I think that if there is a god then it doesn't really care what goes on in our petty lives. 

However, I do respect other peoples points of view and their beliefs as long as they leave me to mine and do not try to preach or convert me to theirs.

On the other hand religion has given us some of the most wonderful architecture.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

goods call on the architechure!! ....
and we have free will  and they do get punished eventually


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> goos call on the architechure!! ....
> and we have free will  and *they do get punished eventually *


If I could be certain this was true then I might consider believing - but until then...


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

haaa ''goos'' LOL i need to read what i write!!! 
if you were certain it was true...then you would believe because you had to...because you would know that if you do bad deeds you are punished ect...and you need to believe of your own free will.....i wish people would debate more...im dying for a debate!!!


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Lots of people do bad things and NEVER get punished. I dont beleive the people who say "Aahh...but they do get punished in the afterlife..........", got any proof?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

petforum said:


> Lots of people do bad things and NEVER get punished. I dont beleive the people who say "Aahh...but they do get punished in the afterlife..........", got any proof?


You also have to throw in at this point all the bad things that happen to really good people. What are they being punished for then ?

A close relative of mine got breast cancer 2 years ago and she is genuinely the nicest person i know.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

rainy said:


> A close relative of mine got breast cancer 2 years ago and she is genuinely the nicest person i know.


Very sorry to hear this, it always seems to be the nicest and most caring people who are taken away from us.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a really grown up discussion and thrown up a lot of questions that had never even crossed my mind.

I do believe in something, I honestly do, but still unsure as to what  I absolutely believe that there was a man called Jesus, since records support this, but to his origins, well again you can only surmise.

Perhaps as we get older and death gets closer, it is easier for us to put things into place. Although I once suffered a near death experience, sadly I did not see my dead Father coming to meet me, neither was I dazzled with bright lights. There was certainly no tunnel either. Anyway, I am obviously pleased to still be here


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

petforum said:


> Very sorry to hear this, it always seems to be the nicest and most caring people who are taken away from us.


Thanks, fortunately she is on the mend after extensive surgery and the usual therapies but it was awful for her and the family and there is no way she has ever done anything to deserve that so i would be interested to know what hand God had in that if he is responsible for dishing out the punishments?

And the little baby on Lilys Mums thread who spent most of her precious little life battling a terrible condition. Wonder if her family believe in God.

I think these are the sorts of things people find difficult to understand in relation to God. I certainly do.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

rainy said:


> Thanks, fortunately she is on the mend after extensive surgery and the usual therapies but it was awful for her and the family and there is no way she has ever done anything to deserve that so i would be interested to know what hand God had in that if he is responsible for dishing out the punishments?
> 
> And the little baby on Lilys Mums thread who spent most of her precious little life battling a terrible condition. Wonder if her family believe in God.
> 
> I think these are the sorts of things people find difficult to understand in relation to God. I certainly do.


Yes, it is very difficult to believe, having friends and family who suffer in this way. Perhaps we are in charge of our own destiny and must therefore make our own way in the world!


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, make the most of your life, you only have one chance at life and I think you should make the most of it. Life is short, but your a long time dead.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

petforum said:


> Yeah, make the most of your life, you only have one chance at life and I think you should make the most of it. Life is short, but your a long time dead.


But Mark, a lot of people believe that living is really death and you only start to live when you die!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Nina said:


> Yes, it is very difficult to believe, having friends and family who suffer in this way. Perhaps we are in charge of our own destiny and must therefore make our own way in the world!


I have to say that is what i think too but then i also believe in a Universal energy too but i believe that we create that ourselves rather than it being controlled by an exterior force.

EG if you are a happy person you will attract happy people to you but if you are unhappy or negative you attract negativity.

Positive thinking and meditation are very powerful and i think that they will be the key to us unlocking lots of things we don't understand about life.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

rainy said:


> I have to say that is what i think too but then i also believe in a Universal energy too but i believe that we create that ourselves rather than it being controlled by an exterior force.
> 
> EG if you are a happy person you will attract happy people to you but if you are unhappy or negative you attract negativity.
> 
> Positive thinking and meditation are very powerful and i think that they will be the key to us unlocking lots of things we don't understand about life.


I do agree with Rainy - the turn of mind has a lot to do with outcomes of things although i except some things are not our choice too.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have to say this has been one of the most interesting posts i've read for a long time.But as i said before i love this subject and could talk about it for hours,don't worry i won't lol.One thing i do find curios is that no matter where people come from they have a built in thing to believe in something.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have to say this has been one of the most interesting posts i've read for a long time.But as i said before i love this subject and could talk about it for hours,don't worry i won't lol.One thing i do find curios is that no matter where people come from they have a built in thing to believe in something.*


I think our individual belief systems are one of the things that sets us apart from the animals 

Even people who say they don't have any "beliefs" generally do.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

rainy said:


> I think our individual belief systems are one of the things that sets us apart from the animals
> 
> Even people who say they don't have any "beliefs" generally do.


my animals believe... they will get fed morning noon and night! LOL's


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> my animals believe... they will get fed morning noon and night! LOL's


I would imagine they worship at the alter of the treat cuboard


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

rainy said:


> I would imagine they worship at the alter of the treat cuboard


and my feet too!! LOL's 
(sorry for detour!!)


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Nina said:


> But Mark, a lot of people believe that living is really death and you only start to live when you die!


Its very foolish to believe this in my opinion, its like suicide bombers who are willing to sacrifice their life for what has been promised to them in another life. In my opinion they are being brainwashed and used to do someone elses dirty work. Many religions and cults use brainwashing to get the masses to do what they want, and they manage to do it by promising things to them which they know are lies.

Why would anyone want throw away their life which is very precious for something which they have no idea exists and more than likely does not exist?


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

petforum said:


> Its very foolish to believe this in my opinion, its like suicide bombers who are willing to sacrifice their life for what has been promised to them in another life. In my opinion they are being brainwashed and used to do someone elses dirty work. Many religions and cults use brainwashing to get the masses to do what they want, and they manage to do it by promising things to them which they know are lies.
> 
> Why would anyone want throw away their life which is very precious for something which they have no idea exists and more than likely does not exist?


I absolutely understand where you are coming from on this one Mark, but then we do kind of continue when we die, in that our ashes or bodies go into the earth and provide nourishment, so something of us is still generating some form of life.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Nina said:


> I absolutely understand where you are coming from on this one Mark, but then we do kind of continue when we die, in that our ashes or bodies go into the earth and provide nourishment, so something of us is still generating some form of life.


Yeah we dont disappear, we are part of the universe now and when we die we are still part of the universe although obviously we cannot think or do anything as we know it. I wouldnt however give up on my life now, just on the very small chance that this life is not our only life and that this life is not our best life.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

petforum said:


> Yeah we dont disappear, we are part of the universe now and when we die we are still part of the universe although obviously we cannot think or do anything as we know it. I wouldnt however give up on my life now, just on the very small chance that this life is not our only life and that this life is not our best life.


And lets face it good or bad life is pretty Awesome !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

petforum said:


> Yeah we dont disappear, we are part of the universe now and when we die we are still part of the universe although obviously we cannot think or do anything as we know it. I wouldnt however give up on my life now, just on the very small chance that this life is not our only life and that this life is not our best life.


Absolutely not  My sister is a Buddhist, and her faith is more in the world around us. She is a bit batty though, but has the kindest heart. Actually Buddhism is really fascinating.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

rainy said:


> And lets face it good or bad life is pretty Awesome !!!!!!!!


Yeah I agree, most of us have the opportunity to what we want in life as long as we work hard and put our mind to it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

petforum said:


> Yeah I agree, most of us have the opportunity to what we want in life as long as we work hard and put our mind to it.


Yep totally agree.

I could go on about learning to live in the moment and not the past or future but i think my new thread covers my thought on that :thumbup:

I have done some meditation work with children and i think what i do should be taught in classes from pre school age as an antidote to modern life.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Self Esteem - give your kids that from an early age and they will grow in to confident young people.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

petforum said:


> God could have created the big bang, but who created God? Not saying God doesnt exist but I just find it hard to believe in something like God when we have no proof of his existance. Also, the Big Bang theory, what was here before the big bang? God always seems to be a person to blame or a person to ask for help from, i dont really beleive that God is in control of anything. I think we are all in control of our own lives and our own destiny.


haha yes that's one of my arguments when i get someone trying to push their religeon on me (usually christians truth be told)

Christians can't believe in self creation, so if god created us who created god?

I also don't get why 'satan' is bad.. surely were he not made up by the god-creators and bible writers he would welcome sinners and make mischief rather than punish sinners and help god out? the bible is full of contradictions that i see no point in believing, they are good stories but that is all they are.

having not read any other religeous text books i can't comment on any other religion, just in case anyone thinks i'm being mean just to catholics.

I'm more inclined to believe in 'beings' such as mother nature, the fates and pan that any of the current 'gods' bandying about today.

As for the suicide bombers... A it's against gods will to suicide and one of the 10 commandments is thou shalt not kill...very unchristian attitudes, when waging war in 'his' name, and it's not only christianity that has these edicts in it's original texts.

makes me think man has far too much influence over each other and some are wishing too hard to have someone else to blame for all the problems that we cause ourselves.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Where you aware that Satan is a falle angle, he was supposed to be gods faviourite but when he disagreed with God, God cast him from heaven to live life down here,, 

I have read this in a book, all my family have been confirmed but me as i ask to many questions and decided I didn't want to be part of the church and decided on my own religion,

I recently read a book called The God Deception, it put some things into perspective for me,
as did the Divince code story, it made me look deeper into my feelings andreserch my thoughts this made me more comftable with being the black sheep in the family:biggrin:


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I am sure everyone has read Footprints, but am including it here, since the words are so beautiful -

One night a man had a dream. He dreamed He was walking along the beach with the LORD. Across the sky flashed scenes from His life. For each scene He noticed two sets of footprints in the sand. One belonging to Him and the other to the LORD.

When the last scene of His life flashed before Him, he looked back at the footprints in the sand. He noticed that many times along the path of His life there was only one set of footprints. He also noticed that it happened at the very lowest and saddest times of His life.

This really bothered Him and He questioned the LORD about it. LORD you said that once I decided to follow you, you'd walk with me all the way. But I have noticed that during the most troublesome times in my life there is only one set of footprints. I don't understand why when I needed you most you would leave me.

The LORD replied, my precious, precious child, I Love you and I would never leave you! During your times of trial and suffering when you see only one set of footprints, it was then that I carried you.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

yes I like that one to,, although I do believe it is your family and friends that carry you though the hardest times in your life, but that is a nice verse


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

petforum said:


> I think its about time the bible was updated to modern times. The human race has progressed but the bible has remained as it where.
> 
> Mark


This would not be such a good idea for those that believe in the bible. It is because the bible has been translated/mistranslated on many occassions and rewritten and so called updated, that has caused so many conflictions. For those that do believe in the bible it clearly states: Deuteronomy 4:2 You shall not add to the word which I command you, nor take anything from it.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> This would not be such a good idea for those that believe in the bible. It is because the bible has been translated/mistranslated on many occassions and rewritten and so called updated, that has caused so many conflictions. For those that do believe in the bible it clearly states: Deuteronomy 4:2 You shall not add to the word which I command you, nor take anything from it.


I have never read the bible and I doubt I could understand it


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I love this subject, the views of others are so interesting, and through new points of view out there again,

cool thread


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

sorry but beautiful is definately not the word i would use for the story, nina
:001_tt2:

yeah i knew that piggy but still makes nae sense, fae did the work before he fell of his perch, wis there nae sinners before then? god's nae very forgiving is he, casting one of his own out, he even lets satan mess up the life of one of his fav and most loyal humans, continually makes his humans murders 9attempted and commited) and makes them do unspeakable acts from simply immoral to down right psycho inducing. McBunkum imho.
:devil: 

I would give named examples but haven't read the bible or see the wee puppet shows on tv in years so can't mind any names. Omnipotent and omnipresent definately ain't 2 of gods attributes from what you read in the bible.

There is a brilliant episode of Firefly where River states 'bibles broken' she ain't wrong!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Nina said:


> I have never read the bible and I doubt I could understand it


lol, it's ok Nina i have not read it all either. I have however read quite abit over the years and from more than one bible. There are so many bibles out there nowadays it's enough to confuse anyone. No wonder there is such conflict between religions when each one claims their bible to be the true bible. Hence why i dont believe much from any of them. Each to their own however and i respect all religions and beliefs. That's not to say i agree with them all though.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

piggybaker said:


> I love this subject, the views of others are so interesting, and through new points of view out there again,
> 
> cool thread


I agree, its turned out to be really interesting listening to other peoples perspective on God.

I do think it is extremely sad however, that the majority of wars in this world seemed to be started in some way or another, in the name of religion. Surely a belief in a God, regardless of faith, is more or less the same!


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

If the animals went in the ark two by two and only two of every species were taken, what did the carnavores eat for the 40 days and 40 nights?


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

arr but you see the story for children about the ark is not correct, it was 2 of ever sacred beast,, can't remember off the top of my head what they are.

As someone has said before the bible has been written and rewritten many times and is all twisty,:w00t:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

My 5 year old told me that God puts babies in Mumies tummies today


Lucky old God


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i want to post so i dont feel left out, but i darnt read the thread as i get all confused and believe too much lol 

but...i like to believe theres someone up there, but part of me hopes thats the spirits of family members helping us. I dont know...im confused already!

my words to my nephew was......'when i die, i will let you know' :thumbsup:


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

OMG kids do they come out with some fab quotes or what,

I always get fab questions from my kids when the REV visits school on a WED :mad5:

I try not to get wound up but i do explain the flip side to it,, 

We got the books out to explain evolution and the kids bible to talk about Adam and Eve, it is hard work to keep there minds open


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> OMG kids do they come out with some fab quotes or what,
> 
> I always get fab questions from my kids when the REV visits school on a WED :mad5:
> 
> ...


I agree. My sons school is really C of E and has a strong Christian ethos and he knows more than i do. Like you i try and give him a balanced view as i want him to develop his own belief system and not just inherit mine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> i want to post so i dont feel left out, but i darnt read the thread as i get all confused and believe too much lol
> 
> but...i like to believe theres someone up there, but part of me hopes thats the spirits of family members helping us. I dont know...im confused already!
> 
> my words to my nephew was......'when i die, i will let you know' :thumbsup:


LOL. That's the good thing about these sort of discussions no ones right or wrong and every one has a valid view


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

That's why I didn't get my daughter Christened. I wanted her to form her own opinion and decide what she wanted to believe. I have tried to give her a balanced view. I have no problem discussing faith of any kind and I answer questions or guide her to where she can find answers herself. The rest is up to her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Guinevere13 said:


> That's why I didn't get my daughter Christened. I wanted her to form her own opinion and decide what she wanted to believe. I have tried to give her a balanced view. I have no problem discussing faith of any kind and I answer questions or guide her to where she can find answers herself. The rest is up to her.


I also brought my son up to have his own opinions. I told him to question everything and NEVER just believe what you are told.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I think it really bazaar, Christian or not, that a King of England can throw out the Catholic churches, since he wanted a divorce! Then proclaim himself head of the church! Weird. Now that must be rather confusing to children.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Nina said:


> I think it really bazaar, Christian or not, that a King of England can throw out the Catholic churches, since he wanted a divorce! Then proclaim himself head of the church! Weird. Now that must be rather confusing to children.


It's also strange how someone like George Bush who is supposed to be a christian said of the bible:

"I think that God created the Earth, created the world; I think the creation of the world is so mysterious it requires something as large as an almighty and I don't think it's incompatible with the scientific proof that there is evolution," he told ABC television.

Asked whether the Bible was literally true, Mr Bush replied: "Probably not. No, I'm not a literalist, but I think you can learn a lot from it."

"The important lesson is 'God sent a son,'" he said.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmmm. Seems to me that George Bush deemed himself to be somewhat of a disciple, but least said about that the better 

I do think that its rather sad that a lot of children these days think that Easter is a few days off school and a time to gorge themselves on Easter Eggs! Even worse, have very little conception of the true meaning of Christmas.

Whether you believe or not, I still think children should be educated and then be allowed to make up their own mind.

Do they still teach Religious Education in schools these days?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

To be honest Nina im not sure if they still teach Religious Education in school.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Nina said:


> I have endured a really emotional day today, which got me thinking.
> 
> There is so much unhappiness in the world today and so much suffering, both with humans and animals. I just wondered, if there is a God, what is he thinking right now?


Just to add my opinions, I don't believe there is a god.

I've had so many people around me die, including my dad, at a young age (43) there's so much suffering in the world, surely if there was a god - he wouldn't let things like that happen or let good decent people die.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> To be honest Nina im not sure if they still teach Religious Education in school.


Really FS! That does surprise me. I would have thought it was a part of history at least. By that I mean, believe or not believe, it has been proved that Jesus did exist. How you think of him is a different matter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Nina said:


> Really FS! That does surprise me. I would have thought it was a part of history at least. By that I mean, believe or not believe, it has been proved that Jesus did exist. How you think of him is a different matter.


I do agree it should be taught and maybe it still is. As you say, it is part of history. I certainly dont think it brainwashes children to be taught this as i myself was taught it at school but decided to form my own opinions and do my own research into religion once i was an adult.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I study Archaeology & Forensic Science at uni and we have recently been talking about Creationism v Human Evolution...basically what the Bible says about the creation of the Earth and what we (scientists) believe happened. 

Creationism: Christian scientists, who are not disagreeing with the Bible but are trying to prove other scientists wrong, have looked into the fossil layers and determined that the Earth is close to 10 000 years old. 

I myself believe in the Big Bang Theory and Human Evolution but Creationists claim to have proven what is said in the Bible. 

If there is a God, He isn't directing things on Earth, rather watching over us and just letting us get on with it. It is true that we learn from our own mistakes and experiences and we are all responsible for our own lives. It is just a shame that selfish people inflict their lives on other people and cause suffering. 

I am sure that God would be sitting on his throne tutting, sighing and ashamed of Man, but thinking that it is all for "the greater good". Then again, we are supposed to all be his children...he is clearly the worst Father ever!!


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

RE is still taught at primary school. It includes Christianity, Islam, Hinduism and Judaism. I believe it is at secondary school as well, at least up until year 9.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

cherrie_b said:


> I study Archaeology & Forensic Science at uni and we have recently been talking about Creationism v Human Evolution...basically what the Bible says about the creation of the Earth and what we (scientists) believe happened.
> 
> Creationism: Christian scientists, who are not disagreeing with the Bible but are trying to prove other scientists wrong, have looked into the fossil layers and determined that the Earth is close to 10 000 years old.
> 
> ...


That sounds really interesting.

Whatever people think about God, the United Kingdom still remains a Christian Country and in that respect I do feel that Religious Instruction should continue in schools. We seem to be losing so much in this Country today.

I also feel that if there is a God, we cannot blame him/her for all the wrongs in the world. People should start taking responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Nina said:


> I also feel that if there is a God, we cannot blame him/her for all the wrongs in the world. People should start taking responsibility for their own actions.


I totally agree.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Dont believe there is a god but do believe its a crutch for the weak and a way for society and world leaders to fail to take responsibilty for there actions. Same for individuals we all have a role in regards to the evils within society - a bit to simplistic to blame it on some god.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I think that God means different things to different people. Perhaps what we do need a common definition of God. Where all religions could come together in peace and harmony.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

My mum and dad twittered me about religion today, they asked if i was having fish today I said no why, well mum was like you should always have fish on good friday it is tradtional , and i was like explain why, at which my dad steped in and spouted something about Jesus said to Peter something about fishing,,

So i said mum you know i have not been of your beliefs for some time, at which dad said that is not the religion you where raised in,,and i said i know which is why I changed:001_tt2:

We still said love you when me and the kids left, but i felt i had let them down:001_unsure:

I know i am right to follow how i feel , but i have never expressed it to mum and dad, you know i always go to church with mum on mothers day and normally easter, she never knew,

I only got married in a church because it is what mum and dad wanted and i also christened the children because it is what they wanted, I wanted a naming cerimoni (spelling)

I felt ready today to stand up and say No its not what I believe in,

Has anyone had to do this with there parents???

Em


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nina said:


> I think that God means different things to different people. Perhaps what we do need a common definition of God. Where all religions could come together in peace and harmony.


That may solve a lot of problems but is unlikely to happen, sadly. The Christian religion followed today was decided by politics in the 7th Century. What went into the bible was decided by a few men. A standard definition of who or what god is will never happen unless there IS a miracle! After all the G20 took 2 days deciding what biscuits they wanted! (not really (?!?) but it seemed like it).


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Nope i don't believe in god what so ever


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Nina said:


> I think that God means different things to different people. Perhaps what we do need a common definition of God. Where all religions could come together in peace and harmony.


If only it was that simple Nina, however considering alot of religions were deliberately started to control the masses and to cause conflict between them when it suits those in high places...this will never be im afraid.



piggybaker said:


> I felt ready today to stand up and say No its not what I believe in,
> 
> Has anyone had to do this with there parents???
> 
> Em


Good for you....i also have different beliefs to my mum and no matter how much proof/information i show her she would rather not see it and stick to her beliefs. Even when the proof is concrete.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Heard on the news this morning that Easter is to be cancelled after Good Friday as they have now found the body!!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, what does Easter mean to you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Nina said:


> Just out of curiosity, what does Easter mean to you?


family


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Nina said:


> Just out of curiosity, what does Easter mean to you?


to me? pagan festival for the end of winter and coming of spring  lol I'm totally non religious but I have more understanding for natural festivals celebrating the changes of the seasons etc.

To my daughter (4 - almost 5, going on 35) - its when this fella called jesus got deaded but its ok cos he rolled back a rock and was alive again. I think he got deaded again though cos he went right back to heaven.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> to me? pagan festival for the end of winter and coming of spring  lol I'm totally non religious but I have more understanding for natural festivals celebrating the changes of the seasons etc.
> 
> To my daughter (4 - almost 5, going on 35) - its when this fella called jesus got deaded but its ok cos he rolled back a rock and was alive again. I think he got deaded again though cos he went right back to heaven.


OMG snap:thumbup:


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well this is a touchy subject for all im sure, so do not want to start a row with anyone. 

I went to church twice on a sunday, was in the Girls Bridgade and the Church Band. 

My dad and his side of the family were and still are very big church people. 

When my mum died when i was 16 and she was only 45yrs old i stopped believing. 

Then my dad died and he was only 60yrs old. They say that god only takes the good ones, i cant see how that is any comfort to the poor children that are left with no parents is it???? 

xxx


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

When my mum lost her second child when he was 6 months old, she was beside herself, the Rev came round to see her and she started throwing things at him saying God is cruel he was only a baby and did not deserve to die like that.

Mum did go back to the church at some point, obviously before i was born because as a child i was dragged to church and sunday school :skep:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Kathryn1 said:


> Well this is a touchy subject for all im sure, so do not want to start a row with anyone.
> 
> I went to church twice on a sunday, was in the Girls Bridgade and the Church Band.
> 
> ...


That must have been tough for you 

I always find it strange how people "find god" when they have had a tradgedy like this in their lives but i suppose some people like to think there was a higher purpose for it.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

rainy said:


> That must have been tough for you
> 
> I always find it strange how people "find god" when they have had a tradgedy like this in their lives but i suppose some people like to think there was a higher purpose for it.


I know that some people do which is good but i have turned the other way, my children have never seen there grandparents and i have to explain who they are and that there in heaven with a photo!!!

It makes me soooo angry.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> Dont believe there is a god but do believe its a crutch for the weak and a way for society and world leaders to fail to take responsibilty for there actions. Same for individuals we all have a role in regards to the evils within society - a bit to simplistic to blame it on some god.


*I don't class myself as a weak person.IF i exspected something from the god i believe in i might agree with you, But i don't.*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> to me? pagan festival for the end of winter and coming of spring  lol I'm totally non religious but I have more understanding for natural festivals celebrating the changes of the seasons etc.


I'm with you there BBM. The word Easter actually comes from the Saxon godess of fertility Eostre, though there are many other pagan (or pre-Christian) godesses of similar types with similar names too.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't class myself as a weak person.IF i exspected something from the god i believe in i might agree with you, But i don't.*


Does not the very fact that blind faith requires that you want or believe you will recieve something from your God. The very promise of an afterlife etc....is something!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> Does not the very fact that blind faith requires that you want or believe you will recieve something from your God. The very promise of an afterlife etc....is something!!


*Not at all..I just believe i have a creator and that he is a higher being than mankind..To say i would want anything from him, is a bit like saying, i only want a friend for what i can get out of them,which is not the case.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> Does not the very fact that blind faith requires that you want or believe you will recieve something from your God. The very promise of an afterlife etc....is something!!


ye he will make ya pay poll tax ta use the pearly gates:devil:


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I still think that people who have a strong faith in God lead happier lives.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I lead a very happy life without believing in god. If a "greater" being can't be bothered to stop all the rubbish going on in the world, believing in it isn't going to make me happier. It would be more likely to really hack me off.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nina said:


> I still think that people who have a strong faith in God lead happier lives.


I lead a happy life and believe me if i believed in god, he isnt going to make my life any happier unless he can bring my parents back?????


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I always wonder* if *there is a god, who made him and where did he come from??????????


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I always wonder* if *there is a god, who made him and where did he come from??????????


That's easy i think we sorted that out a few pages ago  Just need to work out the meaning of life and we can rest easy


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I remember that the answer is 49 
But those of you that wern't into The Hitch Hikers Guide To The Galaxy wouldn't remember important stuff like that.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

oh forgot to mention that the centre of the Universe is just outside Wolverhampton .. if that helps any!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> I remember that the answer is 49
> But those of you that wern't into The Hitch Hikers Guide To The Galaxy wouldn't remember important stuff like that.


Loved Hitch hikers Guide but i think we might be showing our age a bit, I had it on cassette


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rainy said:


> That's easy i think we sorted that out a few pages ago


Sorry to many pages to read them all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Sorry to many pages to read them all.


I know what you mean


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

LOL remember the days so well, Betamax VC's Tape Recorders that were the worse for chewing tapes up.. and TV's were you had to thump them on the top to get them on, and No Remote Controls.. How ever Did We Cope!!!!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> LOL remember the days so well, Betamax VC's Tape Recorders that were the worse for chewing tapes up.. and TV's were you had to thump them on the top to get them on, and No Remote Controls.. How ever Did We Cope!!!!


are we saying that God doesn't have a mobile phone  So how does he keep in touch with his angels then


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Nina said:


> are we saying that God doesn't have a mobile phone  So how does he keep in touch with his angels then


Same way I Do Nina.. he comes on Pet Forum!! lol
Its where i get to talk to all My Angels!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Same way I Do Nina.. he comes on Pet Forum!! lol
> Its where i get to talk to all My Angels!!!


Oh you are GOOOOOD. Rep for that one. 

(grrrr used it all up will try and remember tomorrow)


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Thx Darling!
one does try!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> Same way I Do Nina.. he comes on Pet Forum!! lol
> Its where i get to talk to all My Angels!!!


Red, did anyone ever tell you how mad you are 

It's like when I was really young and terrified of the thunder. My dad always told me it was just God's angels moving the furniture around doing some spring cleaner. Didn't fool me though :lol:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

My level of madness has been mentioned to me once or twice hun, But i'm harmless with it.. 
Think your self lucky you don't live in the same village!!!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> My level of madness has been mentioned to me once or twice hun, But i'm harmless with it..
> Think your self lucky you don't live in the same village!!!


Bout time someone cut those bars off your windows red


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*what a waste of what WAS a good thread.*


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *what a waste of what WAS a good thread.*


You are quite right Janice, and since I was the one that started this thread, I should take some responsiblity for deteriating in quite this manner.

Perhaps in order to continue the discussion on a more sensible footing, we should outline what he means to us. In other words the kind of God that we can all relate to. The God that created the universe and his son, Jesus

So why do people believe in God? Perhaps the primary reason is because we were taught to believe in a God and the curch reinforced that belief.

But what evidence do we have? That is why I posed the question knowing the mind of God.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *what a waste of what WAS a good thread.*


I don't think it was a waste, it was a light hearted interlude. It is still a good thread but it's up to people to keep the debate going.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

omggg ive missed so much? are we on the side of God yet? wooop! please ask me things! hahaha i love a debate about God!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know whether I believe in God or not. Some people say that God makes bad things happen in order to test us, but there's so much bad things going on, you'd think he might draw the line somewhere?

I don't know that I believe in God, but I do hope that there is some sort of afterlife. I sometimes get terrified thinking about death - that there's got to be something....you can't just disappear and stop existing, but then....how long will this afterlife last? It can't last forever cos nothing does, so what's after that? I get really frightened about that sometimes....I hate not knowing whats going to happen.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't believe in God. I stated why a few pages back... but I do believe in Asatru (Norse/Pagen Gods) - this to some may be even crazier than believing in THE God. ut: :001_tt2:

Edit: I also don't mean people who DO believe in God are crazy... just for the record


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> omggg ive missed so much? are we on the side of God yet? wooop! please ask me things! hahaha i love a debate about God!


*You and me both Foxxy.For me personaly i find "life" is perfection,ie.say you look at a flower everyone, say like a daffodil has the same amout of petals,or when a baby is born,i don't think anyone can say they are not marveled at the mirical (sp).i could go on and on, but i won't. lol.*


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I do believe in God. I also believe that he gives us a concience(dodgy spelling) to know what is right or wrong. It is when we choose to go against our concience that things go wrong in our own lives and the world in general.
Hope this doesnt sound silly. xx


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

What a cop out the whole free will concept is..........Personally dont believe in God and certainly dont believe in the church but if there is a god who is all seeing and doing......Wheres it been for the last few years!! &#304; also think it is a cop out to believe that all our ills can be blamed on some god but there is a great deal that you wonder why it would be allowed to happen. Also. if this God Exists and the Bible is the word of god - it certainly let some appalling authors write it.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I would like to ask all those non believers who have contributed to this thread, if they have ever been in a situation where they were so desperate that they asked for God's help?

It is not a critism, since my faith has been tested many times and I still cannot truly say if I believe in a God or not. But I am curious as to if a non believer would ask for help if in a life or death situation.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nina said:


> I would like to ask all those non believers who have contributed to this thread, if they have ever been in a situation where they were so desperate that they asked for God's help?
> 
> It is not a critism, since my faith has been tested many times and I still cannot truly say if I believe in a God or not. But I am curious as to if a non believer would ask for help if in a life or death situation.


When my dad was in a coma after a stroke, i prayed and prayed and prayed that he would help him get bettter, we had the vicar come to his hospital bed to also ask him to help my dad.

Unfortunately after holding his hand for a week he passed away, he was 60yrs old.

I know i keep going on about my parents deaths but it is relevant to the whole question of "if i believe there is a god?

And the answer is still no.

Although i do believe in life after death as that is the only thing that keeps me going is that my parents are always watching me up there and probably laughing at me a lot of the time.


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Nina said:


> I would like to ask all those non believers who have contributed to this thread, if they have ever been in a situation where they were so desperate that they asked for God's help?
> 
> It is not a critism, since my faith has been tested many times and I still cannot truly say if I believe in a God or not. But I am curious as to if a non believer would ask for help if in a life or death situation.


Personally I just think or verbalise, I am not begging or praying to god, cos he ain't there and don't exist.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I actually saw a report of the News last night that churches have seen a marked increase at their services since the credit crunch. I wonder what will happen when its over!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> 4.God doesnt control everything, we have free will, that is how we are designed by God, so that we can make up our own minds on whether to believe in him


Adam and Eve were not given free will, they were made to obey every word of God and when they gave in to temptation, they were a disgrace in the eyes of God, and he exiled them out of the garden of Eden.

If the whole 'God' and 'Bible' thing are true then it was all thanks to Adam and Eve that we have free will and that we even exist 

Gods plan consisted of 1 man and 1 woman, they wern't meant to 'breed'.

My boyfriend has no faith in God whatsoever, he believes that no God would ever leave inocent people and children die. And his brother who is a Roman catholic priest has had his faith tested on so many occassions, especially when he watched his father die a horrible, slow death


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone has ever taken their pet for a church blessing. I understand that there are church services especially for pets.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't believe in God as such and had a very strange religious upbringing - mum a believer and dad an atheist and so very proud of it. I went to the local school when we lived in Saudi and was taught the Koran! So I have a sense of spirituality but don't believe in the church as such - i believe it is a construct by the higher eschilons of society back in the 3-4 AD's to keep the populous under the thumb.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> What a cop out the whole free will concept is..........Personally dont believe in God and certainly dont believe in the church but if there is a god who is all seeing and doing......Wheres it been for the last few years!! İ also think it is a cop out to believe that all our ills can be blamed on some god but there is a great deal that you wonder why it would be allowed to happen. Also. if this God Exists and the Bible is the word of god - it certainly let some appalling authors write it.


*May i ask why you asked this question?Might it be that you think that if a god exists he/ she might be to blame for the bad things in this world?*


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

All that is happening in the world today, (even sickness) is man made, not gods doing God gave man a mind to do things their own way, what a mess we have made of it, I won't to come back as a dog with a good home


----------

